# Dell Vostro 3445 - Windows 7 Compatibility



## technovise (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Friends, 

I am new to this site. Looking for a solution for a problem I am trying to solve for last two days. 

I bought a Dell Vostro 3445 laptop a week back which had linux installed. My wife wanted to use this for her office work and needed Windows 7 to be installed. I installed windows 7 Ultimate on that laptop and it is now not accepting some of the drivers. 

I am not able to use wi-fi as the wifi driver is not available on the dell driver site. I call the Dell tech support. The agent tried all sorts of things but still no use. He said that Dell has not released the drivers for this laptop yet. (Released in May 2014 it seems)

Below are the list of drivers showing a yellow bang - 

Network Controller
PCI Encryption / Decription Controller
SM Bus controller
Universal Serial bus controller. 

I was able to install the Realtech driver for the LAN so I can go online with the internet cable. 

Please let me know what information you require got find any solutions for me. 

Thanks in advance. Any help would be highly appreciated. 

T


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi, is this a vostro 14 3445? 
do this for everyone that has a yellow mark. 

Open the Device Manager 
Right Click on the Device in question 
Properties 
Details Tab 

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID 
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't even find the 3445 in the Dell Support site 

The closest I can find is the 3450 - the drivers for which are here... http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk/en/ukdhs1/product-support/product/vostro-3450/drivers

See if any of them work? (They are usually pretty good at refusing to install if they are wrong.)


----------



## technovise (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, 

Thanks for the reply - 

@Oscer1 - Yes.. it is a 14 Vostro 3445. Here are the details- 

1. Network Controller - 
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4365&SUBSYS_00161028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4365&SUBSYS_00161028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4365&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4365&CC_0280

2. PCI Encryption / Decryption controllers 
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1537&SUBSYS_15371022&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1537&SUBSYS_15371022
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1537&CC_108000
PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1537&CC_1080

3. USB 2.0 CRW
USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0129&REV_3960
USB\VID_0BDA&PID_0129

@NoelDP - Thanks for looking into it.. I bought this in India a week back.. Even I am surprised to see limited information on this laptop. 

******Please note*******
I installed windows 8 to test but even that's not working.. I still cannot go wi-fi.. 

Regards, 

T


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

network controller. this is for a Lenovo but could work on the dell for win 7 

Broadcom 43142 Wireless LAN Adapter Software for Windows 7 (32-bit, 64-bit) - Notebook

what happens when you install the dell wireless 1704 wifi + Bluetooth driver?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok try the drivers here starting with the chipset drivers DELL Vostro 14 3446 Laptop Windows 7, Windows 8.1 Driver, Utility, Update - Notebook Driver & Software


----------



## technovise (Jun 29, 2014)

Oscar - I installed the Lenovo chipset driver but the bangs still remain. 

For the 3446 laptop - Error - Your system does not meet the minimum requirement.. Something like that.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> what happens when you install the dell wireless 1704 wifi + Bluetooth driver?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

This site has drivers for Windows 8.1 
DELL Vostro 14 3445 Laptop Windows 7, Windows 8.1 Driver, Utility, Update - Notebook Driver & Software


----------

